# Demon shine snow foam shampoo



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_924875_langId_-1_categoryId_165682

Dont no if anyone has seen this?


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

every day for the past 2 weeks lol....

I was intrigued when i sold it, not sold any yet tho.

You have to buy the one with the attached 'gun' first and use it that way i believe. Not in the way we'd use it


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep someone did a review a few days or so ago


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

danwel said:


> Yep someone did a review a few days or so ago


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294281



Look out for Avanti's review in the above thread as well.


----------

